# UltraVNC Viewer



## dirknico (27 Juni 2018)

Hallo,

wir haben hier zu Fernwartungszwecken den UltraVNCViewer, funktioniert soweit ganz gut.

Jetzt ist der Maschinenpark jedoch soweit angewachsen, das ich anhand der IP-Adressen nicht mehr weiß welche Maschine sich dahinter verbirgt.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit statt der IP-Adresse bei der "VNC-Server"-Auswahl einen Namen auszuwählen der dann auf die IP der Maschine verzweigt?

Anhang anzeigen uvnc.pdf


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Juni 2018)

Mit was verbindest du dich denn genau.

UltraVNC bietet die Möglichkeit, anstatt per IP Adresse den Computernamen zu nutzen.
Eine Alternative wäre vielleicht noch, die Kommandozeilenparameter von VNC zu nutzen.
Dann könntest du dir für jede Maschine eine BAT Datei schreiben und so den VNC passend starten.


----------



## dirknico (27 Juni 2018)

> UltraVNC bietet die Möglichkeit, anstatt per IP Adresse den Computernamen zu nutzen.



Ja, das ist mir bekannt, ist aber nicht die Lösung meines Problems.




> Eine Alternative wäre vielleicht noch, die Kommandozeilenparameter von VNC zu nutzen.
> Dann könntest du dir für jede Maschine eine BAT Datei schreiben und so den VNC passend starten.



Wie sähe das aus, gibt es da ein Beispiel / eine Anleitung?


----------



## acid (27 Juni 2018)

Kannst du nicht mit deiner internen IT sprechen, damit diese in ihrem DNS-Server entsprechende Einträge anlegen?

Also, du sprichst dein Gerät dann nicht mehr über die IP-Adresse sondern über den DNS Namen, z.B. gerät.company.local an, die Auflösung des Namens übernimmt euer interner Server. 
Das hätte den Vorteil, dass du keine Batchfiles lokal lagern und sichern musst, du musst dir nur den Namen merken.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Juni 2018)

Am besten das Handbuch per Goggle suchen....

Es sieht in etwa so aus:
c:\program files\ultravnc\winvnc -connect 10.168.0.10


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Juni 2018)

acid schrieb:


> Kannst du nicht mit deiner internen IT sprechen, damit diese in ihrem DNS-Server entsprechende Einträge anlegen?
> 
> Also, du sprichst dein Gerät dann nicht mehr über die IP-Adresse sondern über den DNS Namen, z.B. gerät.company.local an, die Auflösung des Namens übernimmt euer interner Server.
> Das hätte den Vorteil, dass du keine Batchfiles lokal lagern und sichern musst, du musst dir nur den Namen merken.



Diese Lösung wäre natürlich zu bevorzugen, insofern es möglich ist.


----------



## RONIN (27 Juni 2018)

Zusätzlich zu den obigen Lösungen könnte man auch noch die VNC-Verbindungen der einzelnen PCs abspeichern.
Wenn die Verbindung läuft hat UltraVNC ja oben irgendwo einen "Speicher-Button". Die Dateien könntest du passend benennen und dann eben die Verbindungen über diese starten.


----------



## dirknico (28 Juni 2018)

> Zusätzlich zu den obigen Lösungen könnte man auch noch die VNC-Verbindungen der einzelnen PCs abspeichern.
> Wenn die Verbindung läuft hat UltraVNC ja oben irgendwo einen "Speicher-Button". Die Dateien könntest du passend benennen und dann eben die Verbindungen über diese starten.



Das habe ich jetzt probiert, geht soweit.
Kann ich irgendwo User und Passwort speichern sodass ich direkt aufgeschaltet werde?


----------



## JesperMP (28 Juni 2018)

Ich wurde nicht eine Maschine identifizieren nur über IP oder Gerätename.
In jeden Maschine muss ein Seriennummer hinterlegt sein, und diesen Seriennummer muss auf den HMI angezeigt werden.


----------



## Cliff (2 Juli 2018)

Eine einfache Möglichkeit bzgl. des Rechnernamen/ IP- Problems ist noch die 'hosts' Datei in Windows.
Siehe hier: https://www.petri.com/edit-hosts-file-windows-7

Persönlich nutze ich ein kleines Helfertool:
http://www.zhornsoftware.co.uk/vnchelper/
Da kann man wunderbar seine Verbindungen anlegen und diese mit Parametern aufrufen.
Ich verwalte damit meine OpenVpn, RDP, Cisco und VNC Verbindungen.
Diese Tools gibt es auch wesentlich umfangreicher und ggfs. sogar gegen Geld


----------



## dirknico (11 Juli 2018)

Danke für Eure Unterstützung!

Es gibt bei UVC einen Launcher, dieser speichert mir meine Verbindungsdaten und ich kann einfach auf jeden Server zugreifen.


----------

